
How to negotiate your salary like a pro - tnorthcutt
https://fearlesssalarynegotiation.com/salary-negotiation-guide/
======
mijustin
Do you have advice on finding companies that are more likely to give a
generous salary offer?

I have friends who continually seem to get lowball offers. What other factors
might play into that?

~~~
JoshDoody
I didn't submit this, but it's my guide, so I'll answer here :)

Two things come to mind:

1\. Ask your network about companies that pay well. Pursue jobs at those who
do pay well, and avoid companies that don't pay well. (Hopefully your friends
getting lowball offers are telling other friends to steer clear of those
companies.) 2\. Use sites like Glassdoor, PayScale, salary.com and paysa to
look for companies that appear to pay well. I say "appear" because these sites
are a good place to start, but they're usually working with a pretty small
sample size and their data could be biased depending on how they collect it.

